# Yahoo! Email service outage-do you feel the pain?



## panta dokimazete (Jun 5, 2007)

Anybody use Yahoo! email?

I do and I cannot get to my email.


Looks like a repeat from yesterday...


----------



## satz (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah... actually I have noticed over the pass year or so the mail has been periodically down for about 15 or so minutes at a time. Nothing as long as what you describe though.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 5, 2007)

I do not feel the pain because I don't use Yahoo mail much anymore. I use Gmail and am using Inbox for some messages as well.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 5, 2007)

Yahoo Mail is one that I use. I've noticed problems the last couple of days, but I was still able to get to my mail. The way things are going I may go totally Gmail.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 5, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Yahoo Mail is one that I use. I've noticed problems the last couple of days, but I was still able to get to my mail. The way things are going I may go totally Gmail.



Yeah - I'd like to, but I don't have "jdlongmire" on gmail - rrrr....


----------



## Ivan (Jun 5, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> Yeah - I'd like to, but I don't have "jdlongmire" on gmail - rrrr....



I got "pastor.schoen". Works for me. Somebody had "pastorivan" already.


----------



## Raj (Jun 5, 2007)

*Yahoo! ok here*

Hi brother my primary email is on Yahoo. And it is functioning well but time to time Yahoo messenger gives hard times to connect.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 5, 2007)

hmmmm - thinking you may be on another server group..."over there"...


----------



## Herald (Jun 5, 2007)

I must say that I really like Gmail. The spam filter is the best I have ever used. It catches everything and seldom makes an error.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 5, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I must say that I really like Gmail. The spam filter is the best I have ever used. It catches everything and seldom makes an error.



 to Gmail and spam. It is by far the best I've used. It catches the vast majority of spam messages and in the 2 years I've had the account, it has put probably less than 5 legit messages in the spam folder. Not too shabby for an account that has received nearly 10,000 messages during that time. I don't want to turn this into a bash Yahoo thread, but its spam filter leaves a lot to be desired, in my opinion. But I haven't used the Yahoo Mail Beta, which I hear is supposed to be much improved all around. They are also removing all storage restrictions. 

I've been tinkering around with Inbox recently, which looks to be an alternative to Gmail for those who don't want the ads. But its conversation view feature doesn't compare to Gmail's. It does have 5GB storage in its favor. Inbox also has a home page that is similar to My Yahoo except that it uses USA Today instead of the AP feed.


----------

